# 

## 23061988PAWEL

Witam 
Jakies poltora miesiaca temu zainstalowano na dachu (bloku) zestaw paneli fotowoltaicznych skladajacy sie 
- 9 paneli risen RSM 60 -  6 -310M  ( P max -310W) 
- zbiornik kospel sw-300
- dwie grzalki red o mocy 1400W i 2000W
- solarna przetwornica napiecia eco solar boost  mppt -3000. 
Zestaw  ma zapewnic wode dla 3 rodzin mieszkajacych w pionie   (blok 2 pietrowy) ok 10 osob. 

Problem polega na tym ze  nawet w sloneczny dzien temperatura na zbiorniku oscyluje ok 35st.... gdy juz jest naprawde goraco to ok 60st 
Faktura nie zostala oplacona poniewaz wykonawca inwestycji caly czas boryka sie z problemem.
W tym czasie zostala wymieniona przetwornica ale to nic nie dalo, sprawdzane grzalki.... po pomiarach napiecia na wejsciu okazalo sie ze 
tu jest ok poniewaz wyniosilo ono cos ok 300VDC
Natomiast prad grzalki 1 i drugiej 0,5A i 0,8A gdzie przy pomiarach  jak pracuje ona normalnie z sieci wynosi odpowiednio
5A i 8A.. Wykonawca uparl sie ze to zalezy od slonca....wczoraj jeszcze probowali podlaczac przez przekaźnik priorytetowy PR-612 pod jedno wejscie w przetwornicy  ale jeszcze bylo gorzej poniewaz ok 30st tylko nagrzalo.
My twierdzimy ze problem tkwi w owej przetwornicy...poniewaz jest ona za slaba i nie daje rady... Ktos cos poleci pomoze ?

----------


## Kaizen

Te 3000kWh/r to wystarczy na większość domów jednorodzinnych i niektóre bliźniaki. Na 10 osób efekt jaki opisujesz jest całkiem OK.

----------


## Slawko123

a jakie napięcie na tych grzałkach podczas pracy?

----------


## Slawko123

> Te 3000kWh/r to wystarczy na większość domów jednorodzinnych i niektóre bliźniaki. Na 10 osób efekt jaki opisujesz jest całkiem OK.


jakie ok, jak mu grzałki nie grzeją?

----------


## CityMatic

> My twierdzimy ze problem tkwi w owej przetwornicy...poniewaz jest ona za slaba i nie daje rady... Ktos cos poleci pomoze ?


Macie rację - to przetwornica jest zbyt słaba.
Eksperymentowałem z tymi przetwornicami i efekt był podobny, jeśli podłączy się pod nie obciążenie większe niż moc nominalna mają w sobie blokadę, jedne w jakiś dziwny algorytm ograniczają napięcie wyjściowe(2 sztuki) inne (miałem trzy) po prostu się wyłączają.
U was zapewne jest problem z ograniczeniem napięcia. Dałem sobie spokój - pytałem, różni koledzy z forum odpowiadali na moje problemy - ostatecznie zakupiłem falownik on-grid i podłączyłem normalnie do sieci ,z której zasilane są grzałki(poprzez układ PVMonitor) steruje ich załączaniem gdy instalacja produkuje powyżej 1kW. - tak się sprawdza.

U mnie grzałki są na zamówienie jedna o mocy 1- 2 - 3,5 kW (bez termostatu) wcześniej podłączenie grzałki z termostatem powodowało podobne "szopki" ale objaw był trochę inny raz się grzałka załączała a raz nie, układ regulacji temperatury wyglądał na uszkodzony po podłączeniu do sieci 230 V "naprawiał się" i znów kilkukrotnie pracował dobrze, by znów przestać działać  :bash: . Obecnie termostat to przyklejone "pestki" zabezpieczenia termicznego do zbiornika (stosowane w pralkach).
Zapewne próbowaliście łączyć grzałkę poniżej mocy znamionowej przetwornicy? bo jeśli nie to warto jest sprawdzić jak reaguje na mniejsze obciążenie.

----------


## 23061988PAWEL

> Macie rację - to przetwornica jest zbyt słaba.
> Eksperymentowałem z tymi przetwornicami i efekt był podobny, jeśli podłączy się pod nie obciążenie większe niż moc nominalna mają w sobie blokadę, jedne w jakiś dziwny algorytm ograniczają napięcie wyjściowe(2 sztuki) inne (miałem trzy) po prostu się wyłączają.
> U was zapewne jest problem z ograniczeniem napięcia. Dałem sobie spokój - pytałem, różni koledzy z forum odpowiadali na moje problemy - ostatecznie zakupiłem falownik on-grid i podłączyłem normalnie do sieci ,z której zasilane są grzałki(poprzez układ PVMonitor) steruje ich załączaniem gdy instalacja produkuje powyżej 1kW. - tak się sprawdza.
> 
> U mnie grzałki są na zamówienie jedna o mocy 1- 2 - 3,5 kW (bez termostatu) wcześniej podłączenie grzałki z termostatem powodowało podobne "szopki" ale objaw był trochę inny raz się grzałka załączała a raz nie, układ regulacji temperatury wyglądał na uszkodzony po podłączeniu do sieci 230 V "naprawiał się" i znów kilkukrotnie pracował dobrze, by znów przestać działać . Obecnie termostat to przyklejone "pestki" zabezpieczenia termicznego do zbiornika (stosowane w pralkach).
> Zapewne próbowaliście łączyć grzałkę poniżej mocy znamionowej przetwornicy? bo jeśli nie to warto jest sprawdzić jak reaguje na mniejsze obciążenie.


czyli co bys konkretnie polecil  aby zamienic przetwornice na ktory falownik

----------


## jasiek71

Ta...
3 kWp fotowoltaiki i zbiornik 300L dla 10 osób...
Już widzę jak to nagrzeje wodę do wysokiej temperatury ...
U mnie jest 2kWp  do zbiornika 140L i czterech osób, wody gorącej nie brakuje...

Jak dla mnie to o wiele za mała instalacja aby to chciało działać wydajnie...

----------


## kulibob

Jak na samo CWU to najlepiej solar mam teraz codziennie 300l 60-75* i do basenu conieco wpadnie

----------


## 23061988PAWEL

> Ta...
> 3 kWp fotowoltaiki i zbiornik 300L dla 10 osób...
> Już widzę jak to nagrzeje wodę do wysokiej temperatury ...
> U mnie jest 2kWp  do zbiornika 140L i czterech osób, wody gorącej nie brakuje...
> 
> Jak dla mnie to o wiele za mała instalacja aby to chciało działać wydajnie...


W instalacji znajduje sie jeszcze drugi zbiornik 300L ktory z wiadomych przyczyn jest odlaczony i zalaczany w przypadku gdy normalnie jest palone w piecu

----------


## jasiek71

> W instalacji znajduje sie jeszcze drugi zbiornik 300L ktory z wiadomych przyczyn jest odlaczony i zalaczany w przypadku gdy normalnie jest palone w piecu


Te zbiorniki powinny być połączone szeregowo i i jako tandem pracować cały czas...
Do każdego powinna być zainstalowana grzałka o mocy zbliżonej do mocy instalacji fotowoltaicznej ...
W pierwszej kolejności ma być grzany zbiornik wyjściowy na instalacje domowe a jak osiągnie np 80* to automatycznie ma przełączać się na drugi zbiornik ...

----------


## CityMatic

> Te zbiorniki powinny być połączone szeregowo i i jako tandem pracować cały czas...
> Do każdego powinna być zainstalowana grzałka o mocy zbliżonej do mocy instalacji fotowoltaicznej .


Zgadzam się w zupełności, woda ogrzana jest wypychana przez wodę ze zbiornika poprzedzającego.  :yes:

----------


## CityMatic

> czyli co bys konkretnie polecil  aby zamienic przetwornice na ktory falownik


Nie ma priorytetów.... taki który dobrze będzie współpracował z posiadanymi panelami, ale to wiąże się ze zmianą umowy, wymianą licznika-zapewne na jakiś nowy, wspólnym podziałem opłat itp. Nie wiem czy istnieje możliwość umowy prosumenckiej dla wspólnoty.
To co macie obecnie jest układem niezależnym od dostawcy ee.

----------


## 23061988PAWEL

> Nie ma priorytetów.... taki który dobrze będzie współpracował z posiadanymi panelami, ale to wiąże się ze zmianą umowy, wymianą licznika-zapewne na jakiś nowy, wspólnym podziałem opłat itp. Nie wiem czy istnieje możliwość umowy prosumenckiej dla wspólnoty.
> To co macie obecnie jest układem niezależnym od dostawcy ee.


instalacja sluzy tylko do podgrzewania wody uzyt. nie ma licznika i zadna umowa z zakladem nie jest podpisana

----------


## CityMatic

> instalacja sluzy tylko do podgrzewania wody uzyt. nie ma licznika i zadna umowa z zakladem nie jest podpisana


Dlatego to powyżej napisałem. Wiem, że jest niezależna bo też tak chciałem.
Nadal myślę że jest to do zrobienia. Wskazówki masz:trzeba zastosować odpowiednią przetwornicę, połączyć zbiorniki, przeanalizować jak układ pracuje, czy zasila grzałkę/grzałki, czy jest wydolny mocą bo jeśli np pracuje prawidłowo to grzałka 4kW (przy Waszej instalacji) nie wiem czy zagrzeje wodę w ilości 300l przez 10h?
A jeszcze jak zacznie się jej rozbiór? Ja mam tyle wody dla 5 osób, a najczęściej dla 2. Mnie wystarcza - Wam niekoniecznie.

----------


## jasiek71

Tak po kolei...
Instrukcja fotowoltaiczna ma ok 2790 Wp mocy max więc zamontowana grzałka powinna mieć 2,5-2,7kW mocy...( Nie bardzo rozumiem jak są podłączone dwie grzałki 2kW i 1,2kW ...???)
Taka moc instalacji jest optymalna dla zbiornika 300L ale dla dla trzech rodzin to jest stanowczo za mała pojemność...
Aby to usprawnić potrzeba wykorzystać dwa zbiorniki połączone szeregowo z dwoma niezależnymi grzałkami o mocy jak wyżej sterowane z przetwornicy...
Grzałki mają mieć własne termostaty aby to odpowiednio działało...
Pierwszy (główny...) zbiornik ma mieć dodatkowo główne źródło energii do podgrzewania typu grzałki sieciowe czy kocioł gazowy tak aby zawsze była w nim utrzymywana minimalna ale zawsze dostępna temperatura np 45-50*...

W opisywanym przypadku raczej nie czepiałbym się samej przetwornicy jako źródła problemu bo cała reszta woła o pomstę do nieba...

----------


## 23061988PAWEL

wyglada to tak u gory zamontowana jest  grzalka 2kW a na dole 1,4 kW

----------


## jasiek71

> wyglada to tak u gory zamontowana jest  grzalka 2kW a na dole 1,4 kW


Ktoś kto to podłączał nie ma pojęcia o działaniu tego sterownika...
Powinien podłączyć grzałkę o mocy 2,5-3 kW zamontowaną na dole do pierwszego gniazda i tyle a termostat tej grzałki powinien być nastawiony na max...
Do górnego otworu powinna być zamontowana grzałka o mocy min 3kW zasilana z sieci i ustawiona na minimum komfortu i zawsze utrzymywać taką temperaturę...

W przypadku jak na zdjęciu instalacja o mocy ok 2,8 kWp zasila grzałkę o mocy 2kW i ta grzałka ogrzewa tylko górną część zbiornika...
Grzałka o mocy 1,2kw jest zasilana dopiero jak termostat wyłączy grzałkę 2kW...

Docelowo powinny być podłączone dwa zbiorniki w szeregu aby zwiększyć pojemność całego zładu a w każdym zbiorniku na dole powinna być grzałka o mocy jak najbardziej zbliżonej do instalacji fotowoltaicznej...
Oczywiście obowiązkowo w pierwszym zbiorniku w górnym gnieździe grzałka zasilana z sieci energetycznej o takiej mocy aby zawsze utrzymać minimalną temperaturę w tej części zbiornika...

----------


## anadan

Mam tą przetwornicę, pracuje z 2 kW paneli i działa ok, w słoneczny dzień jest u mnie 10A przy 200V. Grzałka powinna być podłączona tylko pod jedno wyjście nr 1. Ta przetwornica na wyjściu daje prąd przemienny AC, może pracować ze standardowymi termostatami.
Trudno coś wywróżyć na odległość, lecz wydaje mi się, że źle jest dobrana grzałka.

----------


## vr5

*@23061988PAWEL*

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem wydaje się przerobienie PV na system on-grid.
Koszt nie jest duży. Zastąpić trzeba przetwornicę DC na inwerter z aktualnymi certyfikatami dla energetyki o mocy ponad 2,5 kW. Zgłoszenie do energetyki jest bezpłatne, ale musi podpisać się osoba (wystarczy taka z uprawnieniami SEP "do wkręcania żarówek").

Korzyści są oczywiste - tą energią jeśli będzie brakować uzupełnioną z sieci będziesz grzał wodę. Co więcej: w taniej taryfie będzie taniej!

Taki inwerter za kilka tysięcy powinien zwrócić się stosunkowo szybko.

Jeszcze lepszym rozwiązaniem było by z pompą ciepła do c.w.u., ale koszt wyższy.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jasiek71

> *@23061988PAWEL*
> 
> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem wydaje się przerobienie PV na system on-grid.
> Koszt nie jest duży. Zastąpić trzeba przetwornicę DC na inwerter z aktualnymi certyfikatami dla energetyki o mocy ponad 2,5 kW. Zgłoszenie do energetyki jest bezpłatne, ale musi podpisać się osoba (wystarczy taka z uprawnieniami SEP "do wkręcania żarówek").
> 
> Korzyści są oczywiste - tą energią jeśli będzie brakować uzupełnioną z sieci będziesz grzał wodę. Co więcej: w taniej taryfie będzie taniej!
> 
> Taki inwerter za kilka tysięcy powinien zwrócić się stosunkowo szybko.
> 
> ...


Taa...
Zamiast wymienić grzałkę za kilka setek to proponujesz założyć inwerter sieciowy za kilka tysięcy aby docelowo uzyskać mniej...

----------


## vr5

> Taa...
> Zamiast wymienić grzałkę za kilka setek to proponujesz założyć inwerter sieciowy za kilka tysięcy aby docelowo uzyskać mniej...


Dokładnie tak, jak tu radzę zrobił Kolega @CityMatic i chyba raczej nie żałuje, że odstąpił od rozwiązania z którym ma problemy  Kolega @23061988PAWEL

----------


## jasiek71

> Dokładnie tak, jak tu radzę zrobił Kolega @CityMatic i chyba raczej nie żałuje, że odstąpił od rozwiązania z którym ma problemy  Kolega @23061988PAWEL


Oczywiście...
Kto bogatemu zabroni...
Jak się nie rozumie urządzenia to się ma problemy...

----------


## CityMatic

> Dokładnie tak, jak tu radzę zrobił Kolega @CityMatic i chyba raczej nie żałuje, że odstąpił od rozwiązania z którym ma problemy  Kolega @23061988PAWEL


Dokładnie tak zrobiłem. Dzięki Tobie kupiłem falownik za b. dobrą cenę, złożyłem instalację i od września grzeję nią wodę. 
Ale trzeba dla autora wątku umowę a to wspólnota... pisałem że to nie przejdzie u nich tak łatwo.

----------


## vr5

> Oczywiście...
> Kto bogatemu zabroni...
> Jak się nie rozumie urządzenia to się ma problemy...





> Dokładnie tak zrobiłem. Dzięki Tobie kupiłem falownik za b. dobrą cenę, złożyłem instalację i od września grzeję nią wodę. 
> Ale trzeba dla autora wątku umowę a to wspólnota... pisałem że to nie przejdzie u nich tak łatwo.


Jak widzisz *@jasiek71* da się, falownik nie kosztował kilka tysięcy, ale 1800 złotych.
U naszego Kolegi faktycznie jest Wspólnota. Nie jestem pewien, ale coś było o możliwości wykorzystania przez Wspólnotę energii z PV na cele wspólne (takie jak oświetlenie klatki schodowej, zasilania domofonu) więc być może i na grzanie wspólnie wykorzystywanej wody też. 

Zważywszy, że panele już są założone, a za wymianę licznika (wspólnotowego) na dwukierunkowy też się nie płaci nie była by to astronomiczna kwota.
W takiej Wspólnocie pewnie mają elektryka, który wykonuje okresowych kontroli instalacji elektrycznych, więc nie było by problemu ze zgłoszeniem PV do ZE.

Jestem pełen podziwu Jasiek patrząc jak "szydełkujesz" przy li-ion.
@CityMatic cieszę się, że ta własnej roboty instalacja Ci "wypaliła"!

Pozdrawiam Was Obu i życzę dużo słońca!

----------


## CityMatic

> @CityMatic cieszę się, że ta własnej roboty instalacja Ci "wypaliła"!
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was Obu i życzę dużo słońca!


Dziękuję za radę i wskazanie "sprzedawcy" raz jeszcze i za pozdrowienia.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak widzisz *@jasiek71* da się, falownik nie kosztował kilka tysięcy, ale 1800 złotych.
> U naszego Kolegi faktycznie jest Wspólnota. Nie jestem pewien, ale coś było o możliwości wykorzystania przez Wspólnotę energii z PV na cele wspólne (takie jak oświetlenie klatki schodowej, zasilania domofonu) więc być może i na grzanie wspólnie wykorzystywanej wody też. 
> 
> Zważywszy, że panele już są założone, a za wymianę licznika (wspólnotowego) na dwukierunkowy też się nie płaci nie była by to astronomiczna kwota.
> W takiej Wspólnocie pewnie mają elektryka, który wykonuje okresowych kontroli instalacji elektrycznych, więc nie było by problemu ze zgłoszeniem PV do ZE.
> 
> Jestem pełen podziwu Jasiek patrząc jak "szydełkujesz" przy li-ion.
> @CityMatic cieszę się, że ta własnej roboty instalacja Ci "wypaliła"!
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was Obu i życzę dużo słońca!


Czyli kolejne 1800zł ( Plus i tak wymiana grzałki na mocniejszą...) aby w dalszym ciągu grzać wodę ...
Jesteście już tak zaślepieni tymi licznikami dwukierunkowymi że nawet do głupiego grzania wody potrzebujecie umów ...

Mam u siebie zrobione grzanie wody bezpośrednio z paneli i naprawdę musiał bym na głowę upaść aby to przerabiać na prosumenta...
Napisałem wcześniej co trzeba zrobić aby ta instalacja działała tak jak powinna i żadne umowy, liczniki i inne prosumenty nie są do tego potrzebne ...

W moim przypadku to nawet ta " zabawa" z li-ion przyniosła taki skutek że przejście na umowy prosumenckie wiązałoby się z wydaniem kolejnej znacznej kasy na falowniki sieciowe a w zamian nie dostał bym praktycznie nic...

----------


## vr5

> Czyli kolejne 1800zł ( Plus i tak wymiana grzałki na mocniejszą...) aby w dalszym ciągu grzać wodę ...
> Jesteście już tak zaślepieni tymi licznikami dwukierunkowymi że nawet do głupiego grzania wody potrzebujecie umów ...
> 
> Mam u siebie zrobione grzanie wody bezpośrednio z paneli i naprawdę musiał bym na głowę upaść aby to przerabiać na prosumenta...
> Napisałem wcześniej co trzeba zrobić aby ta instalacja działała tak jak powinna i żadne umowy, liczniki i inne prosumenty nie są do tego potrzebne ...
> 
> W moim przypadku to nawet ta " zabawa" z li-ion przyniosła taki skutek że przejście na umowy prosumenckie wiązałoby się z wydaniem kolejnej znacznej kasy na falowniki sieciowe a w zamian nie dostał bym praktycznie nic...


Nie kwestionuję, że w Twoim przypadku jest to dobre rozwiązanie. Najważniejsze, że jesteś zadowolony.
Zrobiłeś to sam, mało kto by miał cierpliwość lutować baterie, nie mówiąc czy by potrafił zmontować do kupy. 

Ja nie stosuję grzałki do grzania wody. Mam stary dom, który potrzebuje znacznie więcej energii do ogrzania od Twojego a to realizuję przy pomocy PC. 
Też jestem zadowolony z tego co mam

----------


## 23061988PAWEL

Na chwile obecna tydzien temu wymienili kolejny raz (chyba to juz 4 przetwornica :big lol: )  Sytuacja mozna powiedziec sie poprawila poniewaz uklad zaczal stabilniej pracowac i temperatura na drugim czujniku poszla w gore. Z tego co mi wiadomo...po niedzieli ma zostac wymieniona dolna grzalka na 3kW? Co do powyzszych postow... jest to male osiedle bez zadnej spoldzielni; mieszkania sa wykupione na wlasnosc.  Umowa z PGE wiaze sie z dodatkowymi zgodami i warunkami prawnymi jak i rowniez kosztami  co w naszym przypadku raczej odpada. Zastanawialem sie rowniez nad usunieciem przetwornicy skoro jest tyle problemow z nia i zasilic grzalki napieciem stalym. Sporo ludzi chwali i ponoc jest to lepsze rozwiazanie...np ekopulsar (tyle ze one chyba sa tylko  do 2kW)

----------

